Ask HN: What are the most annoying things about tech recruiters? - plvch
======
gabrielblack
1\. Sometimes they pretend to have an open position "X". They do them to
increase their database of candidates, just in case a customer will require
that kind of profile in future. You know what's happening because, even if you
apply for that position 1 ms after the publication of the ad, they respond
that the selections are closed but they have "similar positions";

2\. Sometimes they pretend to be an "official" and "exclusive" recruiter for
the company "X" but after a brief search you can find out plenty of ad for the
same position around Internet;

3\. Related to the point 1 and 2, sometimes, when you require information
about the position or the company, no information is provided because the
position doesn't exist, the think you can contact directly the company that's
looking for employees or both these reasons;

4\. Sometimes recruiters don't know what are speaking about/ what they are
looking . I can testify hundreds of example related to IT.

5\. Sometimes they aggressively try to contact you by phone even when you,
after receiving necessary clarifications,you tell them you are not interested
to the position;

6\. Sometimes they are spammers, mostly spammers by mail and spammers by
Linkedin. About Linkedin, using it as a type of FB surrogate, sending tons of
links with private preferences, kitties, funny viedo on Youtube, photos of
celebrations in their offices, advertisement ot their customers, etc. Why they
don't send the only thing you want from them ? I'm speaking about _job specs_
of course.

------
CyberFonic
In my experience tech recruiters do not know anything about IT and seem to
have no ability to reason logically. So they call and email about jobs that
absolutely don't match my profile nor CV. On the rare occasion that I call
them about an advertised job they seem to ask masses of irrelevant questions.

It is extremely rare to come across a tech recruiter who has actually worked
in IT and has a minimal level of understanding.

------
cimmanom
When they email you a second and third time about the position that you
deliberately ignored because it was such an obvious poor fit that you’d have
reported it to LinkedIn as spam if there were a way to do so.

